# Paint.Net und das Drucken...



## mipa_acc (11. Juni 2007)

Hallo,


ich habe mir in Paint.Net ein Bild(eher eine Grafik) gemacht, die exakten Angaben in cm entspricht. 


Sprich ich habe alle Linien nicht nach Pixel, sondern cm Angaben gezeichnet.


Als ich fertig war wollte ich das Bild natürlich ausdrucken, wobei mir das unmöglich scheint. Wenn ich das den Drucken Button klicke, kommt der Fotodruck - Assistens,hier kann ich dann meinen Drucker wählen und den entsprechend einstellen. Klicke ich nun auf weiter dann komme ich zur sog. Layoutauswahl.


 Da kann ich allerdings nur Ganzseitiger Faxausdruck, Ganzseitiger Fotoausdruck, 10x 15 cm Ausdrucke, 9x 13 Ausdrucke und Passbildvormat wählen. 


Dann wird mein gezeichnettes Bild ziehmlich verzogen und passt natürlich überhaupt nicht mehr mit dem zusammen was ich ursprünglihc gezeichnet habe! (da bekmme ich so eine Wut...)


Weiß jemand, wie ich diesen ****** Asisstent abschalten kann?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus

MFG mipa_Acc


----------



## Kenner3000 (23. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

Ich weis zwar auch nicht wie man das ändert, aber drucke das Bild doch mit Word,
PowerPoint oder einer anderen Fotobearbeitungssoftwar aus.

k3


----------

